# Thread Algae?



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

It's called staghorn algae, excel kills it.


----------



## fablau (Feb 7, 2009)

You need to dose more if you pump so much co2. How much light are you giving (watts/time) and what's your tank size? You are probably limiting your plant growth by not giving them regular and enough nutrients. Why not using the EI? I am sure that would make those algae fade away...


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

fablau said:


> How much light are you giving (watts/time) and what's your tank size?





AquaticLeisure said:


> Finnex Ray2 on for about 8 hours/day.




with that much light, and CO2 you really should be dosing ferts regularly. that algae is often caused by a lack of flow, if you can increase the flow in the area it should decrease for you.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

As Subtletanks91 said, the image you linked to is staghorn. Staghorn branches BBA does not.

This algae typically shows up when you have higher than normal ammonia. I'm surprised you have not seen green water as well.

With CO2 injection and high light you need to be fertilizing. Over feeding alone will not provide adequate nutrients for plants. The plants are most likely being limited by the nutrient in least supply. This prevents them from utilizing the nutrients that come from over feeding. This causes NH4 spikes and algae to appears.

To control it do regular water changes, clean your filters and start dosing both macro and micro nutrients.

You can use the excel to spot treat what you can't remove manually. Otherwise, excel isn't needed with CO2 injection.


----------



## fablau (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree with what said above.


----------



## AquaticLeisure (Apr 21, 2014)

Ok - what ferts should I use? I have Flourish comprehensive. Will that do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

AquaticLeisure said:


> Ok - what ferts should I use? I have Flourish comprehensive. Will that do?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe that only includes micronutrients and does not have any macronutrients (NPK). You would have to look into dosing that as well.

I recommend the use of bulk chemicals rather than commercially available products though, as they are much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## AquaticLeisure (Apr 21, 2014)

Where does one buy bulk chemicals?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

I agree 100% with Darkblade. Below are sources for dry fertilizers. I would highly recommend nilocg.

Try reading this post I made about non-limiting fertilizers. It should clear up many questions you may have. 

Here is another post I made that lists dry dosing and recipes for nutrient solutions.

Feel free to ask any question you may have after reading those.

NilOCG here on the forum.
Greenleaf aquariums.
Aquariumfertilizer.com


----------



## AquaticLeisure (Apr 21, 2014)

Zorfox said:


> I agree 100% with Darkblade. Below are sources for dry fertilizers. I would highly recommend nilocg.
> 
> Try reading this post I made about non-limiting fertilizers. It should clear up many questions you may have.
> 
> ...


Great resources! I've sent a request to purchase the solution from nilocg.


----------



## AquaticLeisure (Apr 21, 2014)

Question: do folks dose ferts indefinitely? Or do they get to a certain point where they are satisfied with their tank and then stop dosing? Or do the plants suffer / algae resume typically once dosing stops?


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

AquaticLeisure said:


> Question: do folks dose ferts indefinitely? Or do they get to a certain point where they are satisfied with their tank and then stop dosing? Or do the plants suffer / algae resume typically once dosing stops?


Yes, you dose fertilizers indefinitely. To slow growth lower the lighting. The amount of light drives the rate the plants uptake nutrients including CO2. Limiting nutrients (CO2 included) leads to a host of problems including algae. Providing non-limiting nutrients is easy and eliminates problems caused from any deficiency. It's not just for high tech tanks either. Non-limiting fertilizers can be used in low tech tanks by lowering the doses.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

AquaticLeisure said:


> Question: do folks dose ferts indefinitely? Or do they get to a certain point where they are satisfied with their tank and then stop dosing? Or do the plants suffer / algae resume typically once dosing stops?


 
Plant's are like kids.Do we stop feeding them once they reach certain size?
Like kids,plant's are always hungry ,and giving them food on regular basis keeps them growing.


----------



## AquaticLeisure (Apr 21, 2014)

Okay that helps! Much appreciated folks - waiting for my ferts to come in the mail now.


----------



## fablau (Feb 7, 2009)

AquaticLeisure said:


> Question: do folks dose ferts indefinitely? Or do they get to a certain point where they are satisfied with their tank and then stop dosing? Or do the plants suffer / algae resume typically once dosing stops?


Yes, you got it right: you need to keep dosing to avoid deficiencies. As soon as a deficiency is reached, plants stop growing and algae may appear.


----------

